# Cubegrass’s block trainer source code



## Vim (Jul 28, 2020)

Hi,
I’m using Cubegrass’s block trainer (https://cubegrass.appspot.com/block_trainer/), and I wondered if the source code is available somewhere.
I know you can get the html and javascript files, but it uses a php script (get_block.php) which can’t be downloaded (as far as I tried).
Does anyone have access to its source? Or at least, how to contact the creator?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mnts (Aug 18, 2021)

The site recently wen't down as the server returns 500 error. Would love to contact the owner or get the source code as well.


----------



## qwr (Aug 18, 2021)

The site is up for me but forever stuck on loading.

Instead of looking at the source, here is an opportunity for you to write your own


----------

